# [Beratung] Silent Tastatur



## Gast3737 (19. Mai 2008)

Ich suche eine Tastatur die absolut LEISE ist. damit auch meine Süsse beim Schreiben neben mir sitzen kann.

Gibt es da etwas mit Silenttastern? oder Tastaturen mit Gummierung..oder sowas..?

danke für euren Rat..

bitte nicht sowas die sind zu teuer:

Tastaturen, Cursorsteuerung, Touchscreens, Chipkartensysteme – Professionelle Dateneingabe für jeden Anwendungsbereich

aber extrem leise und steril


----------



## Klutten (19. Mai 2008)

Schau dir doch mal Tastaturen der diNovo Reihe von Logitech an. Die sind zwar nicht ganz billig, aber dafür sehr hochwertig. Logitech setzt bei diesen Tastaturen einen Tastaturaufnehmer in X-Form ein, der sehr leise funktioniert. Generell sollten aber alle Schreibgeräte mit flachen Tasten (Notebooktastaturen) um einige leiser als hohe Tasten sein.


----------



## Maggats (19. Mai 2008)

guck mal nach den cherry tastaturen, ich hatte mal raptor k2, super leise und es ließ sich besser als mit meiner g15 schreiben

Mix Computerversand GmbH

ne normale cherry tuts aber genauso:

CHERRY CyMotion Expert (G86-22000EUADAB) | Standard-Tastatur - Kabelgebunden - 105 Tasten / 8 Sondertasten - USB /PS2 - Schwarz Preise und Daten im Preisvergleich


----------



## der_schnitter (20. Mai 2008)

Oder einfach im nächsten Elektronikmarkt um die Ecke Probe tippen.Mach ich immer gerne


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Mai 2008)

hat bis jetzt nur nix gebracht, meine mit in den M.***Markt gehen....hoffe also noch auf einen guten Rat...die Tastaturen oben sind nicht meine Preisklasse dachte ehr an max 70 mit Zusatzfunktionstasten..meine gute alte MX 510 schicke ich noch nicht in Rente für ein Desktop-Bundle


----------



## moddingfreaX (20. Mai 2008)

Leise, flach, mit Display, vielen MakroTasten und zu empfehlen:  Roccat Valo


----------



## Maggats (20. Mai 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Leise, flach, mit Display, vielen MakroTasten und zu empfehlen:  Roccat Valo



ist ein schönes ding, wenn man auf flache tastas steht, aber ich denke das übersteigt sein budget von 70 um 30 und außerdem is die tasta noch nich verfügbar


----------



## Klutten (20. Mai 2008)

Eine habe ich noch. Die Razer Lycosa. Ich habe sie mal in einem Markt in den Fingern gehabt. Die Tastatur ist leise, hat flache & programmierbare Tasten und ist beleuchtet. Als Besonderheit hat dieses Keyboard als Einziges gummierte, weiche Tasten hat. Mit einem Preis von 69,90 passt sie zudem gerade noch in deine Preisvorstellung.

Auf den Bildern sieht sie ohne Beleuchtung sehr schlicht aus.


----------



## Maggats (20. Mai 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Als Besonderheit hat dieses Keyboard als Einziges gummierte, weiche Tasten hat.



die raptor k2 hat auch weiche gummierte tasten


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (20. Mai 2008)

RuneDRS666 schrieb:


> ... und steril



..... aber aufpassn das die tastatur nicht darunter kommt


----------



## Marbus16 (9. Juni 2008)

hat noch jemand nen tipp für eine silent tastatur im kleinformat mit USB, die man also eben in die arbeitstasche stecken kann?

meine kollegen beschweren sich ständig über meine laute tastatur


----------



## SCUX (17. Juni 2008)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> hat noch jemand nen tipp für eine silent tastatur im kleinformat mit USB, die man also eben in die arbeitstasche stecken kann?
> 
> meine kollegen beschweren sich ständig über meine laute tastatur


 ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Eingabegeräte - Tastaturen - Logitech diNovo Mini


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Juni 2008)

für meinen Zweck habe ich die MS WL Desktop 6000 v2 laser gefunden ist zwar nicht gut meine mx510 damit zu dissen aber es geht wohl nicht anders..der ist wirklich leise!


----------



## Medina (20. Juni 2008)

es gibt auch tastaturen die  auf den tisch projeziert werden, da würde man nur das klopfen der finder auf den tisch hören

habs gefunden:
I-Tech's Virtual Keyboard - A laser projected full-sized virtual QWERTY keyboard

is aber auch wieder ein bisserl teurer
würde ca 110 € kosten, is dafür aber die leiseste die da finden kannst


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Juni 2008)

nicht schlecht...und das kann nur extrem leise sein...nachteil ist das man ne Baterie braucht...ich finde da hätte der hersteller auch auf desktop setzen können und dem ding ein kabel verpassen können...ich werde heute nochmal in den nächsten mediamarkt spatzieren und mal gucken ob es noch eine günstigere alternative zum Microsoft Desktop gibt.


----------



## Drazen (25. Dezember 2008)

Cherry eVolution STREAM Corded MultiMedia Keyboard ist schön leise und hat einen guten Druckpunkt.Lieferbar in drei Farben und kostet ca. 15 Euro.


----------



## Gast3737 (11. März 2009)

Also ich habe ein Ergebnis zu vermelden. Nach ca. einem Jahr suche kommte ich eine Tastatur finden hier mein Geheimtipp:

*Cordless Desktop MX3200 Laser* von Logitech..nur diese Tastatur verdient das Prädikat *"extra Leise"* da ist die vorher erwähnte evo Stream eine Disko gegen.. bei Interesse werde ich gerne mal einen kleinen Bericht zu besten geben(nicht bevor ich jedoch mein HowTo Flüssigmetall fertig habe)!


----------



## klefreak (11. März 2009)

auch mein Revoltec Lightboard advanced ist extrem leise zum schreiben

interessant wäre hier ein Vergleichstest verschiedener Tastaturen 

mfg Klemens


----------



## SCUX (12. März 2009)

ich hab mir grad die Illuminated von Logitech gekauft..
sehr leise...und sehr geil...
hatte vorher das SpaadLinkUltraFlatMetall...war auch leise..


----------



## Gast3737 (12. März 2009)

wer von euch die Gelegenheit hat einen Mediamarkt in der Nähe zu haben sollte dort mal nach diesem Kunstwerk der Silent-Technik gucken..

den einzigen Nachteil den dieser Desktop hat ist die Maus, das Klicken dieser ist dann wiederum extrem nervig und hell..habe meine MX510 immer noch dran..die neue nehme ich dann zum gemütlichen DVD und Video gucken..


----------



## Schmiddy (18. März 2009)

Ich weis nicht ob das was für dich ist, zum zocken sin se nich geeignet....Silkontastaturen. Die sin Wasserdicht, leicht, zusammenrollbar und leise, aber eben anders.


----------



## Gast3737 (18. März 2009)

taja mein Jung da kommst du aber nen Paar Tage zu spät. habe ja fast nen Jahr gesucht und am 12.3 bin ich fündig geworden. Und diese besagten Tastaturen haben den Nachteil, dass diese altern und der Anschlag zum schreiben extrem mies ist, da bekommt man leicht Probleme mit den Händen. Es gibt auch gute Gummi Tastaturen für OP und Krankenhaus, die sind aber anders von der Qualität her und man kann mit diesen gut schreiben, wasserdicht sind diese auch, der Preis ist aber mit rund 250 € nicht privatanwenderfreundlich.

mein Tipp teste diese mal im Mediamarkt: *Cordless Desktop MX3200 Laser* von Logitech du wirst ein Wunder erleben!


----------



## Schmiddy (18. März 2009)

die die ich meinte kosten vielleicht so um die 15 € ... ^^


----------



## Gast3737 (18. März 2009)

ich weiss was die Dinger kosten, die taugen aber wie gesagt nix.


----------



## MiTx (21. März 2009)

Hab grad ein Review geschrieben... Die Tastatur ist sehr leise... wie eine Notebooktastatur und sieht dazu noch geil aus!


----------



## Gast3737 (25. März 2009)

du dein Link ist tod, kann du den nochmal editieren?


----------



## MiTx (25. März 2009)

klick einfach in meine Signatur...


----------



## gotcha43 (6. April 2009)

ich sag nur: logitech illuminated
is für mich die beste und mit abstand leiseste tastatur nach g11 und anderen logitech brettern, die ich jemals hatte


----------

